# Private Charter Deep Sea Fishing trip + Texas Red Snapper, September 9th 2018, Port M



## Dynamo

Looking to fill 4 seats to share a Private Charter Deep Sea Fishing trip $330 per person on September 9th out of Port Mansfield, TX. This trip will leave at 6am and target Texas Red Snapper Guaranteed Boat limit 24 (Limit 4 per person x 6). Then we will head off shore and target Tuna, Wahoo, AJ, King Fish, and Dorado. Expect an awesome experience and cooler full of fish you canâ€™t get on a Party Boat tangled with 40 other people. It will only be 6 of us on the brand new Bamm Bamm II 46â€™ Bertram with Capt. Chad Kinney who has been featured on Pennâ€™s Big Water Adventures on WFN & Outdoor Channel and other Fishing TV shows. Pro level Quality Reels, Tackle, lures, and bait will be provided. See my photos from Last year doing Snapper only, This year Iâ€™m upgrading to catch Tuna and more, tired of wasting money on 12Hour Party Boats to only bring back 3 or 4 fish. I Accept PayPal.


----------



## cuzn dave

PM sent.


----------



## toyakornottoyak

PM sent


----------



## Deltamike

Pm sent


----------



## Dynamo

I'm still looking to fill 2 more seats for Private Deep Sea trip Sept 9 Port Mansfield, TX. please send me a private message!!!

I found a video online of this trip with Capt. Chad.


----------



## Dynamo

UPDATE!!! Only 1 Final Seat Left

Hurry!!!!


----------



## Dynamo

Update!! ALL Seat have been Filled. If you would like to be on my standby list in case of a cancellation or notice of my next trip, please send me your email and phone number.


----------

